# [ 2013 ] Travel Insurance



## riverdees05 (Jun 5, 2013)

We are over 65 live in Nashville, TN and are on Medicare.  We have a week long trip this summer to Canada and looking for recommendations on travel insurance for our trip.  Mainly concerned about medical, but depending on price might cover some of the other parts like flights, etc.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 5, 2013)

Read the stickies and compare features/price.


----------



## chickenfoot (Jun 11, 2013)

go to this website: www.squaremouth.com

I would suggest a plan that pays "primary" for medical expenses and includes medical evacuation if you are hospitalized for any reason.

Travelex has good policy terms.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 12, 2013)

InsureMyTrip.com is a great resource for investigating travel insurance and buying a policy.  Be very careful to read the fine print, however, as many require purchasing at the time that you make your first payment on your trip (airline tix, activities, hotel, etc).  This is especially important regarding the preexisting conditions clauses.  You may find that the policy(ies) available to you will be of little value given how close to your travel date you are considering buying a policy.


----------



## jeptharussell (Jun 15, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> We are over 65 live in Nashville, TN and are on Medicare.  We have a week long trip this summer to Canada and looking for recommendations on travel insurance for our trip.  Mainly concerned about medical, but depending on price might cover some of the other parts like flights, etc.


These days, One of the main sources of everything what you wanted to know is in the internet. I think the best thing you do is search in internet or do a referrals so that you really know what you wanted to know about your long trip in Canada.


----------



## chunkygal (Jun 15, 2013)

I have used insure my trip many times and there are bare bones to Cadillac options.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jun 17, 2013)

My husband is on Medicare and I have always bought travel insurance when we travel outside the US.  We have a trip to England in August and I was all set to buy a policy from Allianz.  They seem to be the only one who has affordable primary medical.  As I was reading through the details of the policy it said:

"Important, This is primary coverage. 

If you're eligible for benefits or compensation through a government-funded program other than Medicaid, you don't qualify for this coverage."

Doesn't this mean it would not cover my husband since he is on Medicare  -that is the whole point of getting primary coverage? Now what?

Update - it looks like Travel Safe Classic is an option - they are primary and do not have that exclusion.  Has anyone dealt with them?


----------



## isisdave (Jun 17, 2013)

You should call them.  If you're out of the country, you don't qualify for any Medicare benefits, so their coverage should apply. But the words sound suspicious. But if you're out of the country, Medicaid doesn't either, so what's up with all that?


----------



## bellesgirl (Jun 18, 2013)

isisdave said:


> You should call them.  If you're out of the country, you don't qualify for any Medicare benefits, so their coverage should apply. But the words sound suspicious. But if you're out of the country, Medicaid doesn't either, so what's up with all that?



I think his Medigap policy has a Lifetime limit of $50K for foreign medical emergencies.  So it is kind of a gray area, whether he has Medicare benefits.  I think it is best to stay away from Allianz, because I don't really trust what some phone agent tells me.  Interesting, since Allianz is what I have purchased on the last several trips.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jun 24, 2013)

I made some phone calls and this is what I found out. Allianz medical would cover my husband because Medicare will not cover him outside the US.  And, although he has a Medigap policy through BCBS, that does not matter because BCBS is not the govt.  But then I found InsureAssist Premiere through Nationwide.  It is better coverage, higher rated, also primary medical, and basically the same price as Allianz.  I also called them to make sure I was not missing any fine print disclaimers.  That is the policy I got. Done!


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 24, 2013)

What is their website?


----------



## bellesgirl (Jun 24, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> What is their website?



I got it through insuremytrip.com but it was the same price through their website www.insureassist.com


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 24, 2013)

I sell Medicare Advantage plans in Florida, and the information is correct. Medicare (Federal) and Medicaid (State) do not work outside the US, while some - not all - plans may cover outside the USA. So, to avoid confusion, it's best to get either of the plans mentioned above.

TS


----------



## Amy (Jan 7, 2015)

bellesgirl said:


> I made some phone calls and this is what I found out. Allianz medical would cover my husband because Medicare will not cover him outside the US.  And, although he has a Medigap policy through BCBS, that does not matter because BCBS is not the govt.  But then I found InsureAssist Premiere through Nationwide.  It is better coverage, higher rated, also primary medical, and basically the same price as Allianz.  I also called them to make sure I was not missing any fine print disclaimers.  That is the policy I got. Done!



Thank you for sharing this info.  I'm going to take a look at that Nationwide plan to see if the details fit my needs.  I am shopping for medical insurance coverage for my mom, as I'd like to take her on a trip to Canada.  I shopped via insuremytrip and found the same fine print for the Allianz policy, which gave me pause.  I'm having trouble finding a primary medical coverage that works as the fine print of other options all suggest they only cover illnesses that "first manifest" during the trip (or language to that effect); but our concern is to cover emergency medical care for my mom's chronic liver problems.


----------



## radmoo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone have info re roamright insurance?  We will be at Royal Haciendas for 2 weeks and main concern would be medical evacuation.  I have just opted out from employer sponsored CIGNA in favor of CHAMP VA as hubby is disabled Vet.  He is now solely covered by VA and Medicare.  The CHAMP VA rep did say that expenses incurred outside US would have to be paid out of pocket but are reimburse able.  Would it be same re VA?


----------

